# Navarre in August for Surffishing



## sethmac (May 11, 2014)

I'm heading to Navarre Beach on the 9th...I surf fish in Texas and NC periodically but never Florida. Any advice on what will be active around that time?


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Some Pompano, whiting, hardhead cats, bluefish, spanish mackerel, redfish, black drum, etc.

A dropper rig with a pyramid weight just large enough to keep it anchored will serve you well. Bait with sand fleas, fresh shrimp, frozen shrimp, squid, cutbait, or whatever your bait of choice. Fishbites artificial bait works well to.


----------



## sethmac (May 11, 2014)

That is great to hear...I would love to catch some Pompano in the surf but didn't know if it would be too late in the summer. 

We will be about 2mi west of the pier, beachfront on gulf blvd. Good area?

Also would love to get into some flounder from my kayak.


----------



## sethmac (May 11, 2014)

Any other tips on this area of Navarre Beach...good fishing?


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

sethmac said:


> That is great to hear...I would love to catch some Pompano in the surf but didn't know if it would be too late in the summer.
> 
> We will be about 2mi west of the pier, beachfront on gulf blvd. Good area?
> 
> Also would love to get into some flounder from my kayak.


I dont fish Pensacola/Navarre, so I cant help you there. I fish further east. But the same species will be running at the same time of year.


----------

